# Pothos Question



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I use Pothos in ALL my vivs as the staple plant. I know it is less visually appealing and a poor man's route, but that doesn't mean it is not a functional plant. What my question is, is this plant as destructive over time to a screen top(converted to work with darts and be fly proof) as I have heard? I do no clipping back/trimming, and I have no problems with it deforming my lids, or pushing them open. Is this just a myth? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The pothos I have in an empty plastic QT tank, has pushed the lid up, allowing fruit flies to escape


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've seen it push up and deform lids. You need to keep the leader shoots trimmed back whenever they head to the top. 

Ed


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shouldn't be a hassle if you have a nice pair of scissors and some time. 

Isn't it ironic how America is all about things that are fast and easy to care for and here we are shunning a pothos for being so vigorous?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> *I use Pothos in ALL my vivs as the staple plant*. I know it is less visually appealing and a poor man's route, but *that doesn't mean it is not a functional plant*. What my question is, is this plant as destructive over time to a screen top(converted to work with darts and be fly proof) as I have heard? I do no clipping back/trimming, and I have no problems with it deforming my lids, or pushing them open. Is this just a myth? All my thanks!
> 
> JBear





WeeNe858 said:


> Shouldn't be a hassle if you have a nice pair of scissors and some time.
> 
> Isn't it ironic how America is all about things that are fast and easy to care for and *here we are shunning a pothos for being so vigorous*?


I am far from shunning this plant. In fact, I am a supporter of it and it's benefits. To include sturdiness, heartiness, the eventual canopy, and it's rapid rooting/growth.

JBear


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

When grown well, it is very sturdy, and will push hard on a top. That is the typical case in a viv. I've had it push up glass tops with a couple pounds of lights sitting on top. When grown as a houseplant, it isn't as vigorous in most places, and can be a bit floppy. I suspect this is due to a combination of lower humidity and less fertilizer in the house (frog poop is great fertilizer), and its reputation as being durable. If it isn't fussy, don't fuss with it, and it doesn't grow as well. Probably for the best, really.

I don't have anything against it as a viv plant (I sell tons of it, in fact). There are some nice variations of foliage and color too. Wandering Jew is twice as weedy and yet still well loved.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Microsorum linguiforme a lot better. Once established it performs similarly, but due to the nature of it's rhizome it can never generate the type of force lithos can. It's also slightly( only slightly when it's really happy) slower growing so you can trim less. 
I also find Scindapsus pictus to be a slower grower and better looking to boot


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry, I wassin't directing it towards you, just a general comment.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

No worries, thanks for the interest! 

JBear


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This isn't an "only pothos" thing, most vines with this type of lifestyle want to keep going UP once they've started that direction. You'll find this with a number of philodendrons and monsteras as well. I always take caution about the lid being compromised - if you didn't need it the way it is, why have it in the first place? As well as the plant and flies getting out, you also have frogs and humidity getting out. I just check once a week or so that there is still a 1-2 inch gap (depending on the size of the tank) between the tops of plants and the lid, and mow accordingly. Not only have I lost frogs, but I've lost whole tanks of plants because of a lid getting opened during time away, coming back to a tank much drier than it should be! 

Considering that there are two things I have to say about pothos... it's hard to match another good horizontally oriented leaf that size! And, if you want less vigorous and less climbing try the new varieties 'Njoy' and 'Pearls and Jade'. Both produce smaller leaves and plants, grow a bit more slowly, and because of their size are not aggressive about harassing a lid.


----------

